# Opinions on ADA Horn Wood



## Tom (7 Oct 2011)

Has anyone used ADA Horn Wood? What did you think of it? TGM said it may stain the water a little but should sink straight away, but I thought I'd get second opinions before getting some. I've got Old Iron Wood at the moment and I love it. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

Yup they are very good. I love the dark color of it, the texture which makes it different from Red Moor for example.
Most of them are heavier, but especially in nano sizes you can find some which might float for a few weeks. Mine shrinked all the time so i do not have negative feedback on this.

No worry on the color leaching. 

One of our current scape also uses this> 






This tank is a week old and the water is crystalclear  
Oh well this is not fair as i used NA Carbon in the Super Jet under this tank. But still this not colorize the water like the regular iron woods.

Compare to other woods like Borneo this is less straight and has more interesting forms. Also this is heavier.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Oct 2011)

Hi Tom

I've got a piece of Hornwood in my MiniM, and have had no colour leaching at all ( its about 3months old now ).  Its certainly a hefty wood, and mine never tried to float at all.

I'm sure you'll have no problems with it.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Oct 2011)

same with my nano.  the htree pieces I had, all of different sizes sank straight to the bottom. Amazing compared to oterh woods for this as there's no tieing down plus hardly any leaching.  I got a tiny bit in the first two days and that was it but that may well have been off the filter or substrate.


----------

